# Recycling pink and blue foam?



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got a box of pink foam scraps that I've accumulated and throwing them in the trash seems a shame.

Does anyone know if this stuff is recyclable and if so, where? EPS is, so I don't see why this couldn't be too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd look at someplace like Dow-Corning's website and see what they have for info on the material. They could also probably tell you about recycling it.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Where I work, we have an arangement with a.furniture wholesaler. The have a machine that grinds up styrofoams and glues them back together into blocks for resale or other shapes as needed. We send them all of our packing foam including pinks and blues. I am sure there are other places like this around.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

When I was short on foam I used scrap pieces to fill in my mummy since I didn't have enough sheets for all the layers!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good idea Blackrose. Sometimes I throw scraps of things, crumpled newspaper, rags, foam scraps, in plastic bags. I leave it in the bag and use the bag for fillers in spider victims, monster bodies, what ever needs some plumping up.


----------

